# Do you ask passengers to rate you?



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Was just wondering if any drivers on forum ask for ratings. Considering 50% of people never rate on Uber for me, was thinking of adding it. More like a "please rate me on the app" when they exit.

I known many here don't care, but just asking for opinions.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Only the ones who have never used the app before, or ask things like "so am I done, it's automatically charged to my card?"

No you're not done, you haven't tipped yet. Open the app and do it right.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Was just wondering if any drivers on forum ask for ratings. Considering 50% of people never rate on Uber for me, was thinking of adding it. More like a "please rate me on the app" when they exit.
> 
> I known many here don't care, but just asking for opinions.


You're inviting more low ratings.

Pax don't understand it's five or don't bother.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> You're inviting more low ratings.
> 
> Pax don't understand it's five or don't bother.


That's exactly what I say:

You have an opportunity to rate the ride on the app. If you can see your way to five stars, I'd appreciate it; if not don't do anything

I don't care about ratings. However since I started doing this my tips have gone up significantly.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Only the ones who have never used the app before, or ask things like "so am I done, it's automatically charged to my card?"
> 
> No you're not done, you haven't tipped yet. Open the app and do it right.


This is it exactly. If I have a new passenger, I offer to walk them through the closeout process. I tell them that high ratings are very important and that right below the rating they have the option to tip, if they think I've done a good job. I can't recall a time that it hasn't lead to a tip.

Otherwise, I don't bring it up unless the conversation leads that way, but I'm always subtly trying to lead the conversation that way.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Ask for rating, regardless of how subtle, is like _*asking a blind for direction. *_


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Was just wondering if any drivers on forum ask for ratings. Considering 50% of people never rate on Uber for me, was thinking of adding it. More like a "please rate me on the app" when they exit.
> 
> I known many here don't care, but just asking for opinions.


They're all more than happy to volunteer how many stars they want to give, I don't even need to ask!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't talk about ratings or tipping unless the pax brings it up.


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

Nope I simply don't care about ratings. No passenger of mine has gotten less than a 5 star ride; a safe and timely ride. But I've had 63 riders out of 2059 that don't like the fact that I'm an ass hole.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Duckman963 said:


> Nope I simply don't care about ratings. No passenger of mine has gotten less than a 5 star ride; a safe and timely ride. But I've had 63 riders out of 2059 that don't like the fact that I'm an ass hole.


I dont care about the ratings either, but the option to tip is right there when they rate the ride


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Was just wondering if any drivers on forum ask for ratings. Considering 50% of people never rate on Uber for me, was thinking of adding it. More like a "please rate me on the app" when they exit.
> 
> I known many here don't care, but just asking for opinions.


I don't specifically ask for 5*, just that they take a moment to rate the ride.

However, they have spent the ride with a "Kindly rate my service" sign hung on the back of the front seat, staring them in the face. Nothing like subliminal advertising!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Kindly rate my service.....will get a 2 (don't want to be too mean). No sign: 5, unless a complete boob.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Most times yes cause of what I read here it slightly increases the odds of them rating the driver and it brings up the tipping screen which cant hurt. You might get stiffed anyway but worth a shot 

But it's not asking it's more like

Thanks for being a cool rider, you got 5 stars from me


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Too many pax think a five star rating is a good tip.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Kindly rate my service.....will get a 2 (don't want to be too mean). No sign: 5, unless a complete boob.


Why?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> Why?


You shouldn't ask. That's all. Leave well enough alone. They see the screen and are asked on the app.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

I don't ask or mention it, but I try to 5 star them immediately after ending the trip as they exit the car in the hope that they will see and reciprocate appropriately.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

sheridens said:


> I don't ask or mention it, but I try to 5 star them immediately after ending the trip as they exit the car in the hope that they will see and reciprocate appropriately.


Sometimes I mention "do'n't forget to raate me please" on very good trips. 
It seems almost all drivers have about a 48 to 53% rating. I wonder if Uber or Lyft are messing with there lopsided rating system. For me, I'm rated 52% of the time. For Uber 4876 lifetime trips and 2539 rated trips.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Every once in a while with a really awesome pax, and I mean REALLY awesome, I'll say "I would give you 6 stars if I could!!!!" .Other than that I don't bring up rating or tipping. 

I get the best ratings and tips when I make everything look natural, like there's nothing really special about the ride except for the fact that it was flawless, so they could focus on checking email / talking with friends / talking with me / etc. instead of worrying about my driving.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

If they have been in the car on two previous occassions and upon seeing me the third time act all giddy and say something really sweet like "Its so cool that you are my driver again." I say "Wow, thank goodness I found you again, you can help bring up my rating! The last rider gave me a 1 star rating for offering him a mint!"


----------

